# True Peameal Bacon?



## dirtworldmike (Feb 27, 2011)

Anybody have a brine recipe for Peameal Bacon. Can T.Q. be used? Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 27, 2011)

Check this link out it's from Morton's and if you read down it talks about Pea Meal Bacon

http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/RecipeDetail.aspx?RID=117


----------



## dirtworldmike (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, That one appears to be a rub cure. I'm kinda of looking for an injection cure recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think how you cured, dry, wet, and/or injected, has anything to do with peameal.

I believe "peameal" is an after the fact add-on to Canadian Bacon.

Bear


----------



## dirtworldmike (Feb 28, 2011)

True Pea meal bacon is an injection cured meat but not smoked like Canadian bacon, then covered in peameal.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> True Pea meal bacon is an injection cured meat but not smoked like Canadian bacon, then covered in peameal.


I agree with ya Mike. I've made it before from a recipe given to me by a Canadian. lol  He used to post here, I'll see if I can find the recipe if you are interested.

and Yes... TQ can be used. :)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Found my pics but still looking for the recipe... This recipe belongs to Zeeker.  He so kindly shared it with me.

It's tasty stuff!

Peameal bacon.

I brined two loin backs in sweet pickle brine for 7 days...





rolled both in corn meal...






The peameal bacon...ready to fry...



 





Peameal bacon is awesome... so moist and tender. :)


----------



## ak1 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you want to be really authentic/historically accurate, grind up some dried peas into meal, and roll the loin in it, instead of corn meal.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Feb 28, 2011)

<p>Cowgirl,,,  Ya that's it !!

<p>I found this recipe but I'm not sure what Modern cure is?

<p>http://www.bbqtalk.ca/PeamealBacon.htm


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> <p>Cowgirl,,,  Ya that's it !!
> 
> <p>I found this recipe but I'm not sure what Modern cure is?
> 
> <p>http://www.bbqtalk.ca/PeamealBacon.htm


Great Mike. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 

 Mike would "Modern Cure" be a brand name?  I'm just guessing..


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## java (Feb 28, 2011)

cowgirl, if its not too much trouble, could you send me the recipe also?

always lookin to try something new, and my last batch of bacon didnt do so well


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

java said:


> cowgirl, if its not too much trouble, could you send me the recipe also?
> 
> always lookin to try something new, and my last batch of bacon didnt do so well




 Definately Java, I'll shoot ya a PM.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on Cowgirl!  Why the PM's  Say it loud, say it proud! 

Please post that great looking recipe!

thanks


----------



## java (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks cowgirl, i will have to try this one.

when i do ill let you know if it comes out as good as yours looked!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

java said:


> thanks cowgirl, i will have to try this one.
> 
> when i do ill let you know if it comes out as good as yours looked!!!




Thanks,  Good luck with it Java!! Keep me posted. :)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

RW Willy said:


> Come on Cowgirl!  Why the PM's  Say it loud, say it proud!
> 
> Please post that great looking recipe!
> 
> thanks




 Thanks,


----------



## dirtworldmike (Feb 28, 2011)

If Cowgirl posts it ,you will have to translate it. It's in Canadian. LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> If Cowgirl posts it ,you will have to translate it. It's in Canadian. LOL




 LOLOL!!!  Thanks for the laugh Mike!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2011)

I stand corrected


Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> <p>Cowgirl,,,  Ya that's it !!
> 
> <p>I found this recipe but I'm not sure what Modern cure is?
> 
> <p>http://www.bbqtalk.ca/PeamealBacon.htm


Hmmm, Thanks Mike,

I take it back--I was right.

According to your link, It can be brine cured & injected, or dry cured. Then after curing the loins are coated, sliced & fried, instead of smoking.

That is what I said in post #4.
 

Quote from that link:

The meat is then cured in a brine solution or by dry rub. After curing the loins are coated with yellow cornmeal, sliced and fried.

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks to Cowgirl, I now have a few loins brining away. In a week or so I'll have some tasty peameal bacon.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 4, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Thanks to Cowgirl, I now have a few loins brining away. In a week or so I'll have some tasty peameal bacon.




Looking forward to the outcome. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 5, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> True Pea meal bacon is an injection cured meat but not smoked like Canadian bacon, then covered in peameal.


actualy it is the original canadian bacon, brined but not smoked and since it is not smoked they rolled it in pea meal to help prevent bacteria and spoilage as it aged. 

my great grampa and  grandpa used to make this all the time.  I don't know why they call it bacon because it is realy ham, but oh well. 

Steve


----------



## ak1 (Mar 7, 2011)

stircrazy said:


> actualy it is the original canadian bacon, brined but not smoked and since it is not smoked they rolled it in pea meal to help prevent bacteria and spoilage as it aged.
> 
> my great grampa and  grandpa used to make this all the time.  I don't know why they call it bacon because it is realy ham, but oh well.
> 
> Steve


It isn't really ham. Ham is from the hind leg of a pig.

Here's a fairly good explanation on Wikipedia;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon


----------



## ak1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Jeanie, I'll probably be pulling them from the brine tomorrow evening.  I'm going to coat one with ground yellow peas & one with corn meal just to see what if any difference there is.
 


cowgirl said:


> Looking forward to the outcome. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Thanks Jeanie, I'll probably be pulling them from the brine tomorrow evening.  I'm going to coat one with ground yellow peas & one with corn meal just to see what if any difference there is.




 Great!! Can't wait to see how that goes....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  :)


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 8, 2011)

AK1 said:


> It isn't really ham. Ham is from the hind leg of a pig.


ya should have been a little more clear on that one.. tastes like ham to me, as in cured pork all tastes hammy to me untill it is smoked.

Steve


----------



## ak1 (Mar 11, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> Great!! Can't wait to see how that goes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here they are out of the brine, and 2 rolled in pea meal. I didn't get pics of the two rolled in corn meal. What I did notice is that the corn meal is a brighter yellow than the pea
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  meal.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Here they are out of the brine, and 2 rolled in pea meal. I didn't get pics of the two rolled in corn meal. What I did notice is that the corn meal is a brighter yellow than the pea
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Wow..They look excellent!  I need to make some more now lol

Thanks so much for letting me know .. I will definately give the pea meal a try too.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 11, 2011)

They look great!

I hope you post a step by step on the process.  I got a loin in the freezer and it's next on my list after I get my beacon done.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Jeanie.

I screwed up, and stuck the stuff in the freezer rather than the fridge. I pulled 'em out today and put them in the fridge to thaw. I'll make sure to take some pics before & after slicing.

As for the pea meal, I just bought some dried yellow peas and ran them through my spice grinder to make a coarse meal.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Mike, thanks.

Really, there isn't much to the process. I just followed Jeanie's recipe. Basically, brine the loin( I didn't inject, so I gave it a few more days in the brine), take it out of the brine, wipe it dry, and roll in meal. 
 


dirtworldmike said:


> They look great!
> 
> I hope you post a step by step on the process.  I got a loin in the freezer and it's next on my list after I get my beacon done.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 11, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Hi Mike, thanks.
> 
> Really, there isn't much to the process. I just followed Jeanie's recipe. Basically, brine the loin( I didn't inject, so I gave it a few more days in the brine), take it out of the brine, wipe it dry, and roll in meal.


 I used to take my two boy's up to Rice Lake in Ontario fishing. First order of business when we got there was to stop and get some peameal bacon.Second order was to fry up and eat all the peameal bacon. Third order was to go buy more.LOL

I gotta get on this one as my boy's have been hounding me about it.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know how you feel. My son is just inhaling the stuff. 
 


dirtworldmike said:


> I used to take my two boy's up to Rice Lake in Ontario fishing. First order of business when we got there was to stop and get some peameal bacon.Second order was to fry up and eat all the peameal bacon. Third order was to go buy more.LOL
> 
> I gotta get on this one as my boy's have been hounding me about it.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Thanks Jeanie.
> 
> I screwed up, and stuck the stuff in the freezer rather than the fridge. I pulled 'em out today and put them in the fridge to thaw. I'll make sure to take some pics before & after slicing.
> 
> As for the pea meal, I just bought some dried yellow peas and ran them through my spice grinder to make a coarse meal.




 Thanks for the info...I will do that next time. Looks great!


----------



## striper (Aug 23, 2014)

Cowgirl if your still around I would sure like to have that recipe.  I'm trying one I got off the internet today, but won't know anything for a week or so on how it turns out.

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Aug 23, 2014)

Striper said:


> Cowgirl if your still around I would sure like to have that recipe.  I'm trying one I got off the internet today, but won't know anything for a week or so on how it turns out.
> 
> Joe



Might find the recipe on her blog......

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/


----------



## striper (Aug 23, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Might find the recipe on her blog......
> 
> http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/


  Thanks, I'll see what I can find there, looks to be quite a library of stuff to go through. 

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Aug 23, 2014)

Striper said:


> Thanks, I'll see what I can find there, looks to be quite a library of stuff to go through.
> 
> Joe




Yes it is..... BUT....  It's a cool library with lots of good stuff to read....


----------



## striper (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh Ya, going to be a whole lot of fun reading through that stuff.

Joe


----------



## java (Aug 23, 2014)

Stiper, I have the link to her recipe.

I will try to figure out how to post it (in other words I will have my wife show me how its done)


----------



## daveomak (Aug 23, 2014)

Remember, those recipes and pictures are "hers" along with the pics on the site....  

*Taken from "Cowgirls" blog.....*

*Just a reminder.. the Stuff of my site belongs to me... do not use pictures or text without my permission. (Copyright notice below.) Thanks!* 






java said:


> Stiper, I have the link to her recipe.
> I will try to figure out how to post it (in other words I will have my wife show me how its done)


----------



## striper (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone,

I would like the link to Cowgirls Recipe.  And yes I do realize that things she posted are her property, hence my post asking Cowgirl for the recipe.

That said I am currently trying another recipe I got from the web.

Joe


----------



## java (Aug 25, 2014)

The link I have does not open (its from 2011 and just goes to viglink ? )

But the pm she sent me says she got the link from Zeeker in 2008

hope that helps


----------



## sb59 (Aug 25, 2014)

Striper said:


> Thanks, I'll see what I can find there, looks to be quite a library of stuff to go through.
> 
> Joe


Just type peameal in her search box!


----------



## striper (Aug 25, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Just type peameal in her search box!


Thanks, found it and will have to give it a try.  Her recipe is vastly different from the one I'm currently testing.  Will be fun to see which one taste's best.

Joe


----------



## striper (Aug 30, 2014)

Well I just had a Breakfast of Peameal Bacon and Eggs.  Wasn't Cowgirl's recipe, but believe me there will be a whole lot more of this stuff in my future, and I will try Cowgirl's recipe next time.  The recipe I used just called for rolling the Cured Loin in the Peameal and letting it set for 24 hours then slicing and cooking.  Cowgirl called for slicing and coating the whole slice.  So I rolled the Loin and let it sit, then Sliced a couple of pieces and proceeded to coat then again.  All I can say is MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.  This would also make GREAT Loin Chops for Dinner.

Joe

PS  I found Dryed Yellow Peas at a local Food Co-op and used my Spice Grinder to make the Peameal.  Worth the effort.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 30, 2014)

Never made peameal. But I never will buy storebought Canadian again. I plan to make my own buckboard next.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Never made peameal. But I never will buy storebought Canadian again. I plan to make my own buckboard next.


I tried it twice. The second time was to confirm my thoughts of the first time.

I like my Canadian Bacon cured & smoked.

Buckboard Bacon is Awesome----May even be more tasty than Belly Bacon.

Bear


----------



## jhend (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone have this recipe they could send me?

Thanks John


----------



## ak1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Take a nice lean pork loin, cure it in a brine solution for the proper amount of time, then roll it in ground yellow peas to form a crust. Let it rest in the fridge for a day or so.


----------



## jhend (Jan 25, 2016)

I am really looking for the spices to flavour the brine. All the links that were posted don't work any more.

John


----------



## ak1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Try this.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/peameal-bacon-368929


----------



## jhend (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks AK1 I will check it out.


----------

